# Some Corrie Shrinkworks Cars on ebay



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I haven't really had enough time to build and sell custom cars of my bodies. However AlfaSlot1 has some of my bodies detailed up for sale and I thoiught you all might like to see them.










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5922719336&rd=1










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5922719875&rd=1










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5922720492&rd=1


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Greg has some more bodies he just put on ebay. The 64 Galaxy looks so good I just might bid on that one myself 










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5923123836&rd=1










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5923124747&rd=1










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5923125338&rd=1










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5923125910&rd=1


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That white and red Falcon sure is a looker.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They're all very nice.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Makes me want to cast one and start modeling. I always loved that Falcon. I need to take one and see if with a little modeling if I can turn it into a 196,1 like the one I had in High School.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

As usual, Roger, you've out done yourself again!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Amazing casting Roger.
I'll be ordering some of yer stuff soon. Just got a lot on my plate right now. Gotta have 56 fords and those 63 0r 4 Plymouths and Dodges.
Cool work-Circle Track DAC


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

LOVE the Maverick and the 64 Galaxie!
Dragjet Resins.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Drag when you going to release the Goat Dragster??

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im getting to it,just that I got an order for 2000.00 dollars worth of my prototype magnatraction chassis.So,I have been kinda consumed with that!
Dragjet Resins.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

P.S. Roger I want to get a couple 64 galaxies and mavericks from you,let me know.
Dragjet Resins.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They sure do look good! Great job finishing them off. :thumbsup: rr


----------

